# New Bucket Extension for the 724 from Cormier Equipment Canada



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just got the Bucket Extension and put it on from Cormier Equipment Canada, its better then the homemade one,not bad for $90 Canadian,I also put the driftcutter bars back on also,looks pretty good and makes a big difference to the 724's bucket that looks a bit small, the pic of the old homemade extension is the one taken in the day time with the old factory light, now has an L.E.D light mounted up on the controls


----------

